# Replacing the quarter rear window



## gimiluv (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello All, 
This is my first post here and I was looking for instruction on how to replace the rear quarter window on a 2003 Sentra. Or really the question is, "Is it easy enought to do by myself?" I figured I'd post this message before breaking any clips tryin to pry something open. I live in Chicago and these get broken into all the time through this window. At least they are considerate enough to not break the main window. = ) Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks

Gimi


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

gimiluv said:


> Hello All,
> This is my first post here and I was looking for instruction on how to replace the rear quarter window on a 2003 Sentra. Or really the question is, "Is it easy enought to do by myself?" I figured I'd post this message before breaking any clips tryin to pry something open. I live in Chicago and these get broken into all the time through this window. At least they are considerate enough to not break the main window. = ) Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Where in Chgo. do U live? I can probably help U out since I work for Nissan... :thumbup:


----------



## gimiluv (Jan 8, 2006)

metro273 said:


> Where in Chgo. do U live? I can probably help U out since I work for Nissan... :thumbup:


Downers Grove, IL West suburb. I'll drive to wherever you are thought if you can help. 

Thanks, 


Gimi


----------

